# Time Taken For Re-Delivery of ED Cars



## manda99 (Jul 25, 2013)

Just picked up yesterday from my dealer!! 

Drop off Munich airport - 3/28
On boat at Bremerheven - 4/8
Depart Bremerheven - 4/9
Arrived NY/NJ - 4/24
Liner release - 4/25
Received by BMW VPC - 4/28
Released to trucking company - 5/1
At dealer and picked up! (Elmhurst BMW, Illinois) - 5/6


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

Trinitony said:


> That's really good news. Let's hope you set a new speed record!
> 
> I have noticed that the time to get on a ship for cars dropped off in the winter/spring of 2014 appears to be quicker than what we were seeing in the summer of 2013. I wonder if the shipping companies keep all their ships active through the winter while ED and normal car purchase activity falls off. If so, there is more space available and winter/spring EDs maybe the way to go - head down to the Adriatic, Portugal or southern Italy?


Could be that we ED customers are fleas that get space available delivery and there are more ED in the summer? This would seem to be the case if ED cars miss a ship often even if they arrive at the port early enough.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

manda99 said:


> Just picked up yesterday from my dealer!!
> 
> Drop off Munich airport - 3/28
> On boat at Bremerheven - 4/8
> ...


That is really fast!

I dropped mine off on 3/17, and it, too, is headed to Elmhurst. Although I've been searching Google for "vehicle carrier truck accidents" because it's been on a truck (allegedly) for over a week now!


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

Dave 20T said:


> Could be that we ED customers are fleas that get space available delivery and there are more ED in the summer? This would seem to be the case if ED cars miss a ship often even if they arrive at the port early enough.


Fleas. Ouch.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

Trinitony said:


> Fleas. Ouch.


Maybe a little too rough. Some dealers treat us like that while others welcome ED customers. Everyone was nice at the Welt except one checkin employee seemed nervous, maybe fearful of Americans complaining?


----------



## Nav435i (Mar 28, 2014)

*Vancouver Canada ED drop*

Hi!

Just dropped off my 435i at Loginout. It's destined for Halifax....they said it would be picked up by truck today or tmrw. I will update with vessel sailing info once I have it!


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Trinitony said:


> That's really good news. Let's hope you set a new speed record!
> 
> I have noticed that the time to get on a ship for cars dropped off in the winter/spring of 2014 appears to be quicker than what we were seeing in the summer of 2013. I wonder if the shipping companies keep all their ships active through the winter while ED and normal car purchase activity falls off. If so, there is more space available and winter/spring EDs maybe the way to go - head down to the Adriatic, Portugal or southern Italy?


It has been noted that it's often quicker to get loaded in late Fall, Winter and early Spring than late Spring, Summer and early Fall. The "best guess" from NA was twofold: 1) NA sales are stronger in the Spring and Summer and 2) ED's peak in Summer and Fall. Spots on the boats are in more demand in the peak time, and time from drop-off to loading suffers.

Of cure, there are many exceptions to this generalization, but I went back and looked at my own data (excluded London drops since it's no longer available for BMW ED) and with one lightning quick exception in summer of '97 the generalization above rings true.

The raw data would allow pivot tables to be generated to slice the data by Q1, Q2, Q3 or Q4 - but it would require more expertise than I have with Excel to to so


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

dkreidel said:


> It has been noted that it's often quicker to get loaded in late Fall, Winter and early Spring than late Spring, Summer and early Fall. The "best guess" from NA was twofold: 1) NA sales are stronger in the Spring and Summer and 2) ED's peak in Summer and Fall. Spots on the boats are in more demand in the peak time, and time from drop-off to loading suffers.
> 
> Of cure, there are many exceptions to this generalization, but I went back and looked at my own data (excluded London drops since it's no longer available for BMW ED) and with one lightning quick exception in summer of '97 the generalization above rings true.
> 
> The raw data would allow pivot tables to be generated to slice the data by Q1, Q2, Q3 or Q4 - but it would require more expertise than I have with Excel to to so


Very interesting thought. The pivot table results could prove to be quite useful. I had not heard of "pivot tables" until today! I Googled them and they would seem to be the easy way to summarize the results by season. I have Excel Starter 2010 on my laptop (where I work on the pdfs) and was unable to follow the tutorial. That could be my fault or it may be that "Starter" does not have the capacity to do pivot tables. When I have a chance I will see if I have a full version of Excel on another computer.


----------



## reddemon73 (Jan 15, 2008)

Car ordered: 2/29/14
ED pick up: 5/2/14
Drop off @Munich Airport: 5/2/14
Ship: Cynus Leader
Expect arrival in US: 6/2/14
re-delivery @Dealership: TBD


----------



## flyinghippo (Oct 1, 2013)

reddemon73 said:


> Car ordered: 2/29/14
> ED pick up: 5/2/14
> Drop off @Munich Airport: 5/2/14
> Ship: Cynus Leader
> ...


when did it get loaded onto the ship? I dopped off mine on 5/7, no idea if it's getting loaded onto a ship now. LOG-IN-OUT said email them in 10 days to get the name of the ship.


----------



## Art234 (Jun 25, 2011)

Update--checked Track and Trace this morning, and here's what it said: RECEIVED AT TERMINAL 13-05-2014 12:08:24. It is in fact booked on Tongala leaving tomorrow due Newark 5/29. 

I assume that it's about 7-10 days from arrival to dealer in Newark, would that be fair?


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

Art234 said:


> I assume that it's about 7-10 days from arrival to dealer in Newark, would that be fair?


Assume what you want, but it takes what it takes. 

I've had cars arrive in 10 days (to Chicago). My last one (just a few weeks ago) had bumper damage and it took 21 days.

I think a good rule of thumb is two weeks after the boat docks.


----------



## lrattner (Apr 22, 2006)

Art234 said:


> Update--checked Track and Trace this morning, and here's what it said: RECEIVED AT TERMINAL 13-05-2014 12:08:24. It is in fact booked on Tongala leaving tomorrow due Newark 5/29.
> 
> I assume that it's about 7-10 days from arrival to dealer in Newark, would that be fair?


HI Art,

Sorry I missed you in Munich. It seems that your car and mine are on the same boat, the Tongola. It arrives in the US (atleast to Brunswick GA on 6/2/14. ) I noticed your plate is 2 numbers above mine. Good Luck with it.


----------



## lrattner (Apr 22, 2006)

Just a few shots of my car the day of drop off...


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

Art234 said:


> Update--checked Track and Trace this morning, and here's what it said: RECEIVED AT TERMINAL 13-05-2014 12:08:24. It is in fact booked on Tongala leaving tomorrow due Newark 5/29.
> 
> I assume that it's about 7-10 days from arrival to dealer in Newark, would that be fair?


That's more than fair. Most of my ED cars take 3-4 days from port to dealership. The fastest was 2 days after, but that was not an ED car. I am in South Florida.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

7-10 days after docking is reasonable but 2 weeks is not unreasonable and is fairly common. There are lots of variables in this process: unloading, US customs, US Ag, VDC processing, VDC repair, truck transport, ....


----------



## arktctr (Aug 8, 2006)

flyinghippo said:


> when did it get loaded onto the ship? I dopped off mine on 5/7, no idea if it's getting loaded onto a ship now. LOG-IN-OUT said email them in 10 days to get the name of the ship.


Same drop off date for mine...still shows nothing as of this morning for mine as well. My fingers are crossed if makes it on the Torreador but that leaves on the 17th so it's probably optimistic of me to say so.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## flyinghippo (Oct 1, 2013)

arktctr said:


> Same drop off date for mine...still shows nothing as of this morning for mine as well. My fingers are crossed if makes it on the Torreador but that leaves on the 17th so it's probably optimistic of me to say so.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I just received an email from LOG-IN-OUT. My car is booked on Torreador for departure on 5/17 with destination date of 6/11.

Now is this destination date for east coast? should I add two more weeks for it to be delivered to west coast?


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

flyinghippo said:


> I just received an email from LOG-IN-OUT. My car is booked on Torreador for departure on 5/17 with destination date of 6/11.
> 
> Now is this destination date for east coast? should I add two more weeks for it to be delivered to west coast?


That's about 25 days at sea, or enough to get to west coast.


----------



## flyinghippo (Oct 1, 2013)

Trinitony said:


> That's about 25 days at sea, or enough to get to west coast.


Thanks! That's good news!


----------



## CK OSU (Dec 9, 2007)

Delivery: Monday 05/12
Drop Off: Friday 05/16 - Amsterdam
Don Juan Depart (Booked): Wednesday 05/27
NY Arrival: Wednesday 06/11


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

ED Pickup: 4/14
ED Dropoff: 4/26
Depart Bremerhaven on Aida: 5/6
Scheduled to arrive NY: 5/21

My dealer is in the DC area. I told them I want/have to do PCD for obvious reasons. I looked up my VIN and it says my port of discharge is NYC, even though the ship continues on to SC and Brunswick. I call the ED department, and they say my dealer did not request PCD. I then quickly send my dealer an email saying since he didn't request PCD as ordered, they will ship the car to me on their dime. This was his reply:

Is this correct?



> Regardless of final delivery point the cars have to go through customs in New Jersey before being rerouted. I have already submitted your information to the Performance Center and I am awaiting their confirmation. I will be in touch with you once I recieve an update.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

basiluf said:


> ED Pickup: 4/14
> ED Dropoff: 4/26
> Depart Bremerhaven on Aida: 5/6
> Scheduled to arrive NY: 5/21
> ...


Quote from Dealer:
Regardless of final delivery point the cars have to go through customs in New Jersey before being rerouted. I have already submitted your information to the Performance Center and I am awaiting their confirmation. I will be in touch with you once I recieve an update.

*I am no expert on customs and VPC procedures, and you would think an experienced CA would be an expert. However as far as I know all cars which have been included in these pdfs, and which have been re-delivered at the PCD, have gone through customs and the VPC in Brunswick, GA. Some cars appear to clear customs while the car is still at sea, but I find that strange.

Perhaps some one with a better understanding of what goes on in customs and the VPC will comment on this question.
Trinitony*


----------



## Nav435i (Mar 28, 2014)

*My 435i ED*

Good news! My car was confirmed loaded on the Independence II, 4hrs ago and the vessel has set sail.

ED pickup: May 2
ED drop off: May 12
At port: May 13
Loaded: May 20
Arrival Halifax: June 2


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

Trinitony said:


> Quote from Dealer:
> Regardless of final delivery point the cars have to go through customs in New Jersey before being rerouted. I have already submitted your information to the Performance Center and I am awaiting their confirmation. I will be in touch with you once I recieve an update.
> 
> *I am no expert on customs and VPC procedures, and you would think an experienced CA would be an expert. However as far as I know all cars which have been included in these pdfs, and which have been re-delivered at the PCD, have gone through customs and the VPC in Brunswick, GA. Some cars appear to clear customs while the car is still at sea, but I find that strange.
> ...


I went ahead and emailed the PCD department. This is all new to me, unless they are trying to cover my dealer's back.



> Your vehicle is shipping to the Performance Center but going through NY/NJ Port first. We cannot confirm or estimate a delivery date at this time. Once the vehicle arrives at the Port, it will need to clear customs and the BMW VPC before we can offer a delivery date.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

basiluf said:


> I went ahead and emailed the PCD department. This is all new to me, unless they are trying to cover my dealer's back.


Quote:
Your vehicle is shipping to the Performance Center but going through NY/NJ Port first. We cannot confirm or estimate a delivery date at this time. Once the vehicle arrives at the Port, it will need to clear customs and the BMW VPC before we can offer a delivery date.

Interesting. It seems they are "covering your dealers back" while telling the truth:
1) It will be "going through NY/NJ first" and also Zeebrugge, Southampton and Halifax! 
2) "It will need to clear customs and the BMW VPC before we can offer a delivery date" but it will not necessarily clear customs in NY/NJ.

Presumably they are also correct when they say:
"Your vehicle is shipping to the Performance Center"

In any case they have said it will be going to the PCD so I would just leave it at that. If they call you in six weeks asking you to pick it up in DC I would drag out the e-mail that you have quoted here. Maybe you should print it out so that if all your electronic devices fail you can snail mail them a copy.


----------



## expilot (Mar 20, 2013)

Delivery: Tuesday 04/29
Drop Off: Thursday 05/22 - Munich
Honor Scheduled Depart: Friday 05/30
Brunswick, GA Scheduled Arrival: Tuesday 06/17 
PCD Re-Delivery: ??????


----------



## laxcars (Mar 19, 2014)

I will fill in the blanks as I get more information. Hopefully by tomorrow I will at least be able to update the departure/arrival schedule. Thus far nothing from either NYK or WW regarding shipping.

Delivery: Monday 5/19
Drop Off: Friday 5/23 - Zurich
Scheduled Departure: ???
Scheduled Arrival: ???
Dealership Delivery: ???


----------



## Art234 (Jun 25, 2011)

And we are getting closer......customs and liner release this morning. 


LINER RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 30-05-2014 08:17:50 
CUSTOMS RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 30-05-2014 00:00:00 
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 14-05-2014 20:13:59 1
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 13-05-2014 12:08:24 1
BOOKED BREMERHAVEN 06-05-2014 15:25:39 1

Hopefully it will be in my driveway within a week....
Monday will be 4 weeks from drop off!


----------



## Fore (Aug 1, 2007)

I dropped the car off on April 22, and it was just unloaded from the Tongala in NY. My dealer says its about 7 days to re-delivery in the Boston area. Hoping it gets here sooner, as it's gonna be a long 7 days!


----------



## Art234 (Jun 25, 2011)

Mine was on Tongala as well. I hope it's sooner than a week but I'm under assuming in the hope of a pleasant surprise. 



Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Art234 (Jun 25, 2011)

OK, now there are two more lines added:

Status Status Location Date 
(DD-MM-YYYY HH:MM:SS) Status Quantity

LINER RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 30-05-2014 08:17:50 
CUSTOMS RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 30-05-2014 00:00:00 
*DELIVERED FROM NEW YORK, NY 29-05-2014 20:30:00 1
DISCHARGED NEW YORK, NY 29-05-2014 20:00:00 1*
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 14-05-2014 20:13:59 1
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 13-05-2014 12:08:24 1
BOOKED BREMERHAVEN 06-05-2014 15:25:39 1

Sounds like the car is at the VPC by now.......

Ironically I had the current car serviced this morning--here's a weird thing. We all know scheduled maintenance is free, however they told me this morning that if you return the car with outstanding service warnings they charge you $250...so it was worth an hour of my time to get an oil change this morning.......


----------



## Art234 (Jun 25, 2011)

I spoke with BMW ED department late yesterday. They confirmed that the car is already at the VDC and might be sent to the dealership Tuesday or Wednesday. They said I could call back then to get the routing of the assigned truck. 

Checking on BMW track my BMW this morning the status is 4- finishing touches or whatever that says....

This might be close to a record short time...about 4.5 weeks. The only thing is I'm away Wed-Fri.


----------



## PhilT3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Art234 said:


> I spoke with BMW ED department late yesterday. They confirmed that the car is already at the VDC and might be sent to the dealership Tuesday or Wednesday. They said I could call back then to get the routing of the assigned truck.
> 
> Checking on BMW track my BMW this morning the status is 4- finishing touches or whatever that says....
> 
> This might be close to a record short time...about 4.5 weeks. The only thing is I'm away Wed-Fri.


That's awesome!! I hope it's a trend and not simply a fluke......cause I am dropping off in Frankfurt on July 10! Would LOVE to have my beast back while we still have summertime weather.


----------



## Art234 (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes Phil, let's hope it's a trend! Good luck with yours!


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Back on topic -

Drop off was Nice, France 5/12
Status changed on My BMW to En Route to the U.S.
Vessel Honor due in Brunswick, GA on June 17
Pick up will be South Atlanta BMW

Port Country	Arrival Departure

BREMERHAVEN	GERMANY	29/05/2014	30/05/2014
ZEEBRUGGE	BELGIUM	31/05/2014	31/05/2014
SOUTHAMPTON	UNITED KINGDOM	01/06/2014	01/06/2014
BALTIMORE, MD	U.S.A.	13/06/2014	14/06/2014
CHARLESTON,SC	U.S.A.	16/06/2014	16/06/2014
BRUNSWICK, GA	U.S.A.	17/06/2014	17/06/2014
GALVESTON,TX	U.S.A.	21/06/2014	21/06/2014
Wallenius Wilhelmsen


----------



## laxcars (Mar 19, 2014)

Gary J said:


> Back on topic -
> 
> Drop off was Nice, France
> Status changed on My BMW to En Route to the U.S.
> ...


Where does it show on My BMW the status? I can't seem to find it anywhere...?


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Once it says En Route use your VIN as per the Wiki -

http://www.bimmerfest.com/wiki/index.php/Getting_Your_BMW_Back_to_the_United_States#Nice_airport


----------



## laxcars (Mar 19, 2014)

Gary J said:


> Once it says En Route use your VIN as per the Wiki -
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/wiki/index.php/Getting_Your_BMW_Back_to_the_United_States#Nice_airport


Thanks Gary. But where can I find where it says en route?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

On My BMW click Track My BMW. There will be a timeline.


----------



## laxcars (Mar 19, 2014)

Gary J said:


> On My BMW click Track My BMW. There will be a timeline.


I was looking for that option to click yesterday and it wasn't showing anywhere anymore like it was before I signed my contract prior to my ED. Now it's just account statements, payments, etc. as my options. I'll figure it out. Thanks!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

basiluf said:


> ED Pickup: 4/14
> ED Dropoff: 4/26
> Depart Bremerhaven on Aida: 5/6
> NY arrival: 5/22


My car is still in NY with no estimated ship date. Anyone else experiencing delays?


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

basiluf said:


> My car is still in NY with no estimated ship date. Anyone else experiencing delays?


If you are still doing PCD re-delivery I would expect that you will have to wait a few more days before you hear from them. The PCD will not set up a date for re-delivery until your car has been released by the VPC. So if your car had any damage occur while in Europe, or the car got damaged in transporting it from Munich to the VPC, it will take even longer. The most important thing for you to do at this time is to make sure your schedule is open or flexible so that you can accept the first date offered by the PCD. You could also try contacting your CA or BMW USA or ED for an update.


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

Trinitony said:


> If you are still doing PCD re-delivery I would expect that you will have to wait a few more days before you hear from them. The PCD will not set up a date for re-delivery until your car has been released by the VPC. So if your car had any damage occur while in Europe, or the car got damaged in transporting it from Munich to the VPC, it will take even longer. The most important thing for you to do at this time is to make sure your schedule is open or flexible so that you can accept the first date offered by the PCD. You could also try contacting your CA or BMW USA or ED for an update.


My windshield was cracked while in Europe, but I thought they would repair the damage there using the insurance included with ED. I did contact BMWUSA this morning, and they are the ones who told me my car is still at VPC 10 days later without an estimated ship date.

My biggest issue is that I have a one week vacation next week due to our office being closed for renovations. I already emailed my dealer this morning asking him if he can cancel the PCD and I'll just fly up there and drive it back down. DC is only 300 miles further from Orlando than Greenville, and maybe I can make a couple of stops along the way.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

basiluf said:


> My windshield was cracked while in Europe, but I thought they would repair the damage there using the insurance included with ED. I did contact BMWUSA this morning, and they are the ones who told me my car is still at VPC 10 days later without an estimated ship date.
> 
> My biggest issue is that I have a one week vacation next week due to our office being closed for renovations. I already emailed my dealer this morning asking him if he can cancel the PCD and I'll just fly up there and drive it back down. DC is only 300 miles further from Orlando than Greenville, and maybe I can make a couple of stops along the way.


I thought that all repairs/replacements were done in the US at the VPC. But I could be wrong. Wherever it is done it should be covered by Allianz insurance at no cost to you - except for delays.

If you can get your car re-delivered in DC, instead of the PCD, you may be able to save some time but a last minute change may cause more confusion and further delays. Only BMW or your CA can help you decide which is likely to result in the least delay.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

laxcars said:


> I was looking for that option to click yesterday and it wasn't showing anywhere anymore like it was before I signed my contract prior to my ED. Now it's just account statements, payments, etc. as my options. I'll figure it out. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Here -


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

Gary J said:


> Here -


I don't have the "track my car" option either, after ED pickup.


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

Trinitony said:


> I thought that all repairs/replacements were done in the US at the VPC. But I could be wrong. Wherever it is done it should be covered by Allianz insurance at no cost to you - except for delays.
> 
> If you can get your car re-delivered in DC, instead of the PCD, you may be able to save some time but a last minute change may cause more confusion and further delays. Only BMW or your CA can help you decide which is likely to result in the least delay.


It was just a guess on my part they repaired the vehicle in Europe. The windshield repair could be what is taking a while if they needed to order OE.


----------



## laxcars (Mar 19, 2014)

Gary J said:


> Here -


Thanks for the pic - unfortunately that option was there before my ED pickup, but it is no longer on my sidebar when logged into My BMW.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow - so do you know if it shipped? If so just use the VIN as per the Wiki.


----------



## laxcars (Mar 19, 2014)

Gary J said:


> Wow - so do you know if it shipped? If so just use the VIN as per the Wiki.


I have no idea if it shipped. I have been plugging in my VIN to both WW and NYK everday, but still no record of anything. Emailed my CA, but still nothing yet from him either. Hopefully by the mid/end of this week I will at least know something.


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

laxcars said:


> I have no idea if it shipped. I have been plugging in my VIN to both WW and NYK everday, but still no record of anything. Emailed my CA, but still nothing yet from him either. Hopefully by the mid/end of this week I will at least know something.


loginout, or whoever you dropped the car off with will be able to tell you.


----------



## laxcars (Mar 19, 2014)

basiluf said:


> loginout, or whoever you dropped the car off with will be able to tell you.


Nope - they only told me it was transported somewhere, nothing about shipping line, etc. Did that too and the place told me they don't have the information either. Kind of weird, I know. I am hoping it is somewhere being processed properly. If it is completely silent still by the end of this week, then I will get really worried.

Thanks for all the suggestions, though!


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Put out a APB on that CA!


----------



## laxcars (Mar 19, 2014)

Gary J said:


> Put out a APB on that CA!


Nah - the CA has been great. He didn't see it in his system yet either when I asked him a week after drop off. I will email him again mid-week and hopefully the system will have updated. Otherwise.......?


----------



## Art234 (Jun 25, 2011)

Interesting--the track my BMW option remained available for me from pre-production right until now. I'm at stage four, finishing touches. I spoke with my CA this morning --had a flat yesterday, they patched it at no charge, and he said he'll call me when he finds out more--but I will probably call ED dept. tomorrow as they suggested. 

For Trinitony--I'm out of town Wed-Fri, but my car may be ready while I'm gone. I'll post when they say the car is ready. In any case, it seems to be very fast for ED to the East coast--today is 4 weeks since I dropped it in Frankfurt, and it's already at the VDC.


----------



## CK OSU (Dec 9, 2007)

Try entering the last 7 of your VIN on WW. That is what I ended up trying and it found my car.



laxcars said:


> I have no idea if it shipped. I have been plugging in my VIN to both WW and NYK everday, but still no record of anything. Emailed my CA, but still nothing yet from him either. Hopefully by the mid/end of this week I will at least know something.


----------



## laxcars (Mar 19, 2014)

CK OSU said:


> Try entering the last 7 of your VIN on WW. That is what I ended up trying and it found my car.


Thanks. Tried that as well and nothing.


----------



## wpr8e (May 15, 2014)

Here's the direct link that also still works for me.

https://www.bmwusa.com/Secured/Content/Vehicles/TrackYourBMW.aspx


----------



## laxcars (Mar 19, 2014)

wpr8e said:


> Here's the direct link that also still works for me.
> 
> https://www.bmwusa.com/Secured/Content/Vehicles/TrackYourBMW.aspx


Thanks! Got me to the "Track my BMW" page. Still nothing in terms of updated for "Enroute to US" though. Maybe it is in limbo somewhere between Zurich and Bremerhaven.


----------



## laxcars (Mar 19, 2014)

Fore said:


> Mine is in NJ, too, since May 27. Dealer said the bumper was damaged in transit and is being replaced. Dropped off in Munich April 22. The wait is the hard part of a great program.


This is killer. Dropped off forever ago it feels, and mine still hasn't even been loaded at Bremerhaven yet!


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

Gary J said:


> Why is it sitting there?


No one can give me an answer. They don't know what is going on.


----------



## lrattner (Apr 22, 2006)

Art234 said:


> Yes, I'm talking about damage during shipment, not something I noticed.


Yes and no. They can tell you if it was damaged if you ask.


----------



## 435Texan (Aug 14, 2013)

Bond_JamesBond said:


> Can anyone help me figure out when my car might be loaded on a ship? I dropped it off in Paris on June 2nd.


While I dropped off in Munich on 5/30, mine was loaded on 6/10 and shipped that day. 11 days.


----------



## K900 (Jun 12, 2014)

97X said:


> Here's the info for my 550:
> 
> Delivery: June 2
> 
> ...


Hey 97X

Had the same ED date as you. Probably saw you in the lounge. The LogInOut agent at Munich Airport just emailed me the shipping details for my car.

I think I might be a little longer than most on here to be re-united with my ride. I picked up an M5 on June 2. i had one day of driving (June 3rd). Alas, a motorbike smashed into the front of the car.....So, given the damage I think I'll be in VPC limbo for a while.

Delivery: June 2
Drop off: June 4 (Munich Airport)
Sailing: June 17 (MV Manon)
ETA: July 2 (Newark)
Redelivery: 2014, hopefully.


----------



## Art234 (Jun 25, 2011)

Well here's the latest bulletin:
Released from VDC to trucking June 10 and left the facility this morning. Due to dealer today!
Probably pick up Saturday. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

K900 said:


> Hey 97X
> 
> Had the same ED date as you. Probably saw you in the lounge. The LogInOut agent at Munich Airport just emailed me the shipping details for my car.
> 
> ...


Oh no! That totally sucks. I hope you and the rider are ok.

What time was your delivery? We left the Welt around 12:30pm.

Here's hoping for a smooth sailing on the Manon.


----------



## Bond_JamesBond (Dec 29, 2013)

435Texan said:


> While I dropped off in Munich on 5/30, mine was loaded on 6/10 and shipped that day. 11 days.


Wow nice. That is a quick turn around. Hopefully it won't be much longer until mine is loaded and set sail.


----------



## CADeeter (Feb 17, 2014)

My Z4 just showed up on the WW site.

Pick Up: 5/26/2014
Drop Off Munich: 5/31/2014

(Booked 6/4, Received at Bremerhaven Terminal 6/12)

Mignon
Departure: 6/14
Port Hueneme: 7/9

Dealer in Santa Ana ?

Cannot wait!!


----------



## wpr8e (May 15, 2014)

*Update*

I dropped off the car on 5/9 in MUC.

The car has passed customs and currently at VDC in Brunswick since Monday 6/9. I called ED Delivery and told me it 'should' be out of VDC by Friday this week 6/13. Perhaps delivery Saturday in ATL or early next week. That would be just over 5 weeks.

LINER RELEASE BRUNSWICK, GA 09-06-2014 17:49:58 
DISCHARGED BRUNSWICK, GA 09-06-2014 13:24:00 1
CUSTOMS RELEASE WOODCLIFF LAKE, NJ 09-06-2014 00:00:00 
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 20-05-2014 12:08:17 1
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 19-05-2014 08:14:39 1
BOOKED BREMERHAVEN 14-05-2014 14:46:17 1


----------



## K900 (Jun 12, 2014)

97X said:


> Oh no! That totally sucks. I hope you and the rider are ok.
> 
> What time was your delivery? We left the Welt around 12:30pm.
> 
> Here's hoping for a smooth sailing on the Manon.


Everyone was okay. I called the cops and they gave me a report for the insurance carrier. Bikers fault. He was cited for speeding, dangerous driving (he overtook a tractor at speed and slammed into me).

We were there at 10:30 for a 3:30 pick-up. Were you there with your family- wife, 2 boys?


----------



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

Not me...I was there with my brother.


----------



## K900 (Jun 12, 2014)

97X said:


> Not me...I was there with my brother.


LOL....sorry, it was a bit packed in the lounge that day........

I like your build. Hopefully our rides will be ripping around the tri-state in July.....


----------



## laxcars (Mar 19, 2014)

CADeeter said:


> My Z4 just showed up on the WW site.
> 
> Pick Up: 5/26/2014
> Drop Off Munich: 5/31/2014
> ...


We will be riding together! Mine finally showed up today on WW site too!


----------



## CK OSU (Dec 9, 2007)

Dropped off Friday 5/16.

LINER RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 12-06-2014 09:59:56 
CUSTOMS RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 12-06-2014 00:00:00 
DELIVERED FROM NEW YORK, NY 11-06-2014 17:00:00 1
DISCHARGED NEW YORK, NY 11-06-2014 16:00:00 1
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 27-05-2014 15:36:09 1
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 25-05-2014 08:05:44 1
BOOKED BREMERHAVEN 19-05-2014 16:50:31 1

Finished at the VDC today 6/13. 

Truck pickup on Monday, for delivery on Tuesday 6/17. 

I got pretty lucky. One month for re-delivery.


----------



## Art234 (Jun 25, 2011)

You got really lucky, mine was at the VDC for 13 days.


----------



## PhilT3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Keeping my fingers crossed for a 1-month redelivery!!


----------



## flyinghippo (Oct 1, 2013)

CK OSU said:


> Dropped off Friday 5/16.
> 
> LINER RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 12-06-2014 09:59:56
> CUSTOMS RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 12-06-2014 00:00:00
> ...


Where did you find this info? from the W&W Tracking site? Is this an ED vehicle?


----------



## CK OSU (Dec 9, 2007)

Ship info W&W website.
VDC and truck information from my SA.
Yes, a ED.


----------



## Santorini Blue (Apr 7, 2014)

my 328d Wagon arrived at dealer in New Hampshire today.
5 weeks to the day.


----------

